# Tempolimit aus Klimaschutz



## Zombie (18 Dezember 2018)

https://web.de/magazine/wirtschaft/...rchsetzung-tempolimit-120-autobahnen-33472768


So langsam übertreiben die es aber so richtig. Haben die den Arsch offen?


----------



## nade (18 Dezember 2018)

Zombie schrieb:


> https://web.de/magazine/wirtschaft/...rchsetzung-tempolimit-120-autobahnen-33472768
> 
> 
> So langsam übertreiben die es aber so richtig. Haben die den Arsch offen?


Ja die habe de schuss net gehört die pseudo umwelthilfe. Von wwgen alle diesel links. Gelber 6 zackige stern aufer tür fehlt dann noch.... hatten wir schonmal....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## GLT (18 Dezember 2018)

Bin beruflich viel unterwegs u. freue mich auch immer, wenn endlich mal kein Tempolimit ansteht - und die Müdigkeit durch die Dauerschleicherei wieder passé ist.

Aber im Endeffekt sind nur noch ein paar Kilometer wirklich nicht beschränkt - der Grossteil ist entweder dauerhaft, zeitweise oder per elektronischer Stauverursachungtechnik (Verkehrsleidsystem) beschränkt. 120 ist definitiv zu niedrig, mindestens die 130 aus Österreich sollte man als Untergrenze setzen.

Positiv hinsichtlich Klimaschutz ist das allerdings ein Gehirnfurz - immerhin betrifft die, im Stau stehenden LKW-Schlangen mit laufendem Motor, das Tempolimit eh nicht.

Würde man tatsächlich aufgrund Klimaschutz u. zum Menschenwohl agieren wollen, hätte man andere Baustellen - so stellt sich dieser "Verein" mir nur als ein Sammelsurium grossfressiger Wichtigtuer mit absolutem Eigennutzziel dar.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Dezember 2018)

Die Umwelthilfe hat großartiges für die Umwelt und Menschen 
geleistet, tausende guter und fahrtüchtiger Autos wurden verschrottet
und durch neue ersetzt. Das nenn ich mal Umweltbewusst, da das fertigen
eines Autos, keinesfalls der Umwelt schadet.


----------



## GLT (19 Dezember 2018)

Ironie sollte man ab und an kennzeichnen - nicht jeder erkennt solche


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2018)

Naja die DUH steht mittlerweile immer häufiger in der Kritik.
Finanzierung, interne Strukturen und Gehälter werden genauer durchleuchtet und eben nicht nur von den Gegern sondern auch von Unterstützern. Die DUH hat viel bewegt, aber neben der Autoindustrie legen sie sich ja auch mit den Kommunen an.
Umweltzonen und Fahrverbote durch Klagen zu erzwingen trifft die Falschen. Der Arbeiter am Band hat nicht die Kohle einen Tesla zu kaufen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Dezember 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Der Arbeiter am Band hat nicht die Kohle einen Tesla zu kaufen.



... Geschweige den einen E-Golf, der hat gerade es mit Ach und Krach geschafft, sich einen Scoda Diesel
zu kaufen, evtl. noch bei einer Bank Finanziert und kann jetzt mit einen überteuerten Bahnticket zur
Arbeit pendeln und hoffen das nicht gerade von irgendeiner Bahngewerkschaft gestreikt wird ...

... der Scoda steht jetzt in der Garage und wird mal für eine Sonntagsausflug aufs Land genutzt ...


----------



## Senator42 (19 Dezember 2018)

Ob denn der Feinstaub vom Hamburger Hafen an der Landegrenze stoppt?
(Ersatzweise andere Häfen [ Rotterdamm, Bremen, Venedig, Bilbao ...], je nach Windrichtung)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Dezember 2018)

> *Die Umwelthilfe hat großartiges *für die Umwelt und Menschen
> geleistet, *tausende guter und fahrtüchtiger Autos wurden verschrottet*
> und *durch neue ersetzt*. Das nenn ich mal Umweltbewusst, da das fertigen
> eines Autos, keinesfalls der Umwelt schadet.



Die machen halt eine gute Lobbyarbeit.


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Die machen halt eine gute Lobbyarbeit.



Stimmt ... Umweltschutz als Business.
Anstelle einer GmbH als Gesellschaftsform ist es ein steueroptimierter gemeinnütziger Verein.
Ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Einnahmen stammt zudem aus Abmahnungen.
Aber eben nicht nur gegen die großen Konzerne, sondern auch gegen den kleinen Händler, der irgendwo ein Energielabel oder einen Verbrauchswert in einer Anzeige vergessen hat.

Umweltschutz ist extrem wichtig und darf selbstverständlich auch professionell betrieben werden.
Schließlich macht das die andere Seite genauso.
Allerdings gehört zu solchen Dingen einfach auch Transparenz und Offenheit.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Dezember 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Die machen halt eine gute Lobbyarbeit.



Da fragt man sich, warum die Deutschen alles schlucken, haben wir keine Warnwesten mehr im Auto?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Dezember 2018)

> Umweltschutz ist extrem wichtig und darf selbstverständlich auch professionell betrieben werden.


Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, Dieter.



> Da fragt man sich, warum die Deutschen alles schlucken, haben wir keine Warnwesten mehr im Auto?


Es schwimmen ja nicht mit dem Strom. Ich habe mir gerade erst einen EU5-Diesel Jahreswagen gekauft. Entgegen aller Warnungen
und Panikmachen. Er war wirklich günstig. Ich pfeiffe drauf, was da an Panik und Hetze geschoben wird. Aber es stimmt schon,
in DE geht wirklich kaum noch welche auf die Straße ( außer Rechts- oder Linksradikale und Prügelknaben )


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Aber es stimmt schon, in DE geht wirklich kaum noch welche auf die Straße ( außer Rechts- oder Linksradikale und Prügelknaben )



Tja, diejenigen die früher auf der Strasse waren, sitzen heute in den Parlamenten oder sind auch schon in Pension


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Dezember 2018)

Zombie schrieb:


> https://web.de/magazine/wirtschaft/...rchsetzung-tempolimit-120-autobahnen-33472768
> 
> So langsam übertreiben die es aber so richtig. Haben die den Arsch offen?



Das ist doch symptomatisch für die Politik, die bei uns betrieben wird.

In allen Bereichen nur noch ein Geschacher von Lobbyisten, Gutachtern und Beratern. Vom "gesunden Menschenverstand" unserer Volksvertreter keine Spur.    

Zweites Beispiel Digitalpakt:

https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...ung-zu-Bundeshilfen-fuer-Schulen-4250941.html


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (19 Dezember 2018)

Ein Tempolimit würde nichts bringen. Wenn ich sehe wie geisteskrank Leute mit 120/130 Sachen durch eine Baustelle, wo 80 erlaubt ist, knallen. Das schreckt doch keinen ab. Ich persönlich fahre auch schnell, wo ich schnell fahren darf, genieße es aber auch mal durch Frankreich bei Tempo 130 zu fahren. Tempomat rein und gut ist.

Solange es Autos mit 150/180 PS aufwärts gibt, wird man dieses auch ausnutzen.

EDIT:


GLT schrieb:


> Positiv hinsichtlich Klimaschutz ist das allerdings ein Gehirnfurz - immerhin betrifft die, im Stau stehenden LKW-Schlangen mit laufendem Motor, das Tempolimit eh nicht.



Gleiches gilt übrigens für an Bushaltestellen 10 Minuten bei laufendem Motor wartende Busse.


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2018)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Solange es Autos mit 150/180 PS aufwärts gibt, wird man dieses auch ausnutzen.



In Österreich, der Schweiz oder den USA funktioniert es doch auch.
Aber bei dem Zustand unserer Autobahnen im Westen brauchen wir sowieso kein Tempolimit mehr


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (19 Dezember 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> In Österreich, der Schweiz oder den USA funktioniert es doch auch.
> Aber bei dem Zustand unserer Autobahnen im Westen brauchen wir sowieso kein Tempolimit mehr



Das stimmt allerdings - alle 2 km ne Baustelle, die einen eh zum bremsen zwingt.

In der Schweiz und in Österreich sind die Menschen aber auch gechillter (meiner Erfahrung nach), selbst wenn es dort erlaubt wäre, glaube ich kaum, dass einer mit 200 Sachen über die Bahn brettern würde. 

In den USA sind aber auch mehr Streifen (Highway Patrol etc.) unterwegs und die Strafen wesentlich härter. Vielleicht schreckt das auch ab.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Dezember 2018)

> In der Schweiz und in Österreich sind die Menschen aber auch gechillter  (meiner Erfahrung nach), selbst wenn es dort erlaubt wäre, glaube ich  kaum, dass einer mit 200 Sachen über die Bahn brettern würde.



Also in der Schweiz fahre ich eher 118, wenn 120 erlaubt ist. Die Gründe dafür dürften ja bekannt sein ( Strafe auch schnell mal 4-stellig )


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2018)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> In der Schweiz und in Österreich sind die Menschen aber auch gechillter (meiner Erfahrung nach), selbst wenn es dort erlaubt wäre, glaube ich kaum, dass einer mit 200 Sachen über die Bahn brettern würde.
> .



Hmmm ... Auf dt. Autobahnen wirkt so mancher Schweizer wenig tiefenentspannt 
Also ich denk mal, dass da die horrenden Strafen schon erzieherische Wirkung haben.


----------



## Zombie (19 Dezember 2018)

Ich finde, dass man hierbei Jeremy Clarkson als Beispiel nehmen sollte und eine Mindestgeschwindigkeit von 180 km/h durchsetzen sollte. Und wer die nicht fährt, sollte durch immer intensiver werdende Stromschläge traktiert werden. (Das C4 im Auto käme erst nach ein paar Minuten Stromschläge zum tragen  )

Ganz ehrlich, ich bin die letzten Wochen jeden Tag zur Arbeit gependelt und abends wieder heim. Die A7 Richtung Würzburg runter. Dort gibt es genau 5 Stellen mit Tempolimit, der Rest ist frei.
Wenn ich dann einen Autofahrer sehe der auf der rechten Spur mit 120 schleicht und einen anderen der nur 118 fährt überholt mit 2km/h mehr, da bekomm ich einen Schreikrampf. Denn nur wegen solchen Idioten muss man bremsen. Würden die schneller fahren bei ihrer Überholorgie, müsste man nicht mal bremsen. Ich hab in der Fahrschule von meinem Lehrer gelernt, dass man mit mindestens 20km/h mehr überholen muss, alles andere ist Parallelfahren und das ist wegen dem Rechtsfahrgebot verboten.

Man hat dann diese Schleicher vor einem die einen daran hindern schneller zu fahren wenn es kein Limit gibt. Kaum gibt es aber ein Limit und man hält sich dran, schießen die an einem vorbei. 
Letztens hab ich einen überholt, der kam dann in der Baustelle in der 80 war mit mindestens 100 wieder an mir vorbei geschossen.

Und auch diese Unart LKWs die nen Kilometer weit voneinander entfernt fahren zu überholen und dauerhaft links zu bleiben mit vielleicht 2km/h mehr wie der LKW gehört rigoros bestraft. Mindestens genau so wie zu schnelles fahren oder Mittelspurschleichen. 

Ich sollte Verkehrsminister werden, die Autobahn würde eine einzige Formel 1 Rennstrecke werden 

€: 500ster Post in diesem Forum


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Dezember 2018)

https://www.focus.de/auto/news/fahr...ert-aus-fuer-benzinfahrzeuge_id_10089607.html

Ich tausche mein Auto gegen einen Esel um.


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> https://www.focus.de/auto/news/fahr...ert-aus-fuer-benzinfahrzeuge_id_10089607.html
> 
> Ich tausche mein Auto gegen einen Esel um.



Als ob die SPD nicht schon genug Probleme hätte 
Für dich als Holzwurm wär doch sowas
https://hs-flensburg.de/ima/ret-projekte/Inhalt/Das%20Auto.htm
das Richtige


----------



## Senator42 (19 Dezember 2018)

Der Überholvorgang muss innerhalb einer gewissen zeit (genaue weiss ich jetzt nicht) abgeschlossen sein.
die km/h (nicht "Stundenkilometer") sind unerheblich.

Rechtsfahrgebot - gibt es nicht. Jedoch:
Wenn einer überholen will "MUSS" man nach rechts.  (am besten rechtzeitig)

Dise Infos stammen durch unterhaltung mit einer Streife.


Was mich pers. STÖRT:
1. Abstand vor der Ampel, damit man hinten nicht links oder rechts abbiegen kann .  DANKE SCHÖN.
2. Nicht blinken, spez. im Kreisverkehr, damit man nicht einbiegen kann .  DANKE SCHÖN.
3. Parken mit derart speziellen Anstand, damit man gleich 3 Plätze blockiert .  DANKE SCHÖN.
4. Bahnschranke, Motor aus !
5. Ampelabstand und dann doch wieder aufschliessen - SUPER !
6. Ach und das zügige Losfahren - herjeh ist das schwer.
7 Fahrrad Lichblinker - Supi wie das beruhigen kann
8.... 99999

Ich erlaube das Weiterposten, auch nach ADAC, Polizei und sonstige


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2018)

Zombie schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann einen Autofahrer sehe der auf der rechten Spur mit 120 schleicht und einen anderen der nur 118 fährt überholt mit 2km/h mehr, da bekomm ich einen Schreikrampf. Denn nur wegen solchen Idioten muss man bremsen. Würden die schneller fahren bei ihrer Überholorgie, müsste man nicht mal bremsen. Ich hab in der Fahrschule von meinem Lehrer gelernt, dass man mit mindestens 20km/h mehr überholen muss, alles andere ist Parallelfahren und das ist wegen dem Rechtsfahrgebot verboten.



Auf der A6 vor längerer Zeit musste ich einige Kilometer mit 100 hinter einem notorischen Linksschleicher hinterherfahren.
2mal geblinkt und nach einiger Zeit einmal Lichthupe --- keine Reaktion. Hinter mir gibt mir dann ein 5er BMW die Lichthupe. Ich geh rechts rüber und er an mir vorbei.
Plötzlich seh ich es blau blinken und ich dachte schon Mist aber siehe da die Polizisten haben den Schleicher am nächsten Parkplatz rausgezogen.


----------



## nade (19 Dezember 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Auf der A6 vor längerer Zeit musste ich einige Kilometer mit 100 hinter einem notorischen Linksschleicher hinterherfahren.
> 2mal geblinkt und nach einiger Zeit einmal Lichthupe --- keine Reaktion. Hinter mir gibt mir dann ein 5er BMW die Lichthupe. Ich geh rechts rüber und er an mir vorbei.
> Plötzlich seh ich es blau blinken und ich dachte schon Mist aber siehe da die Polizisten haben den Schleicher am nächsten Parkplatz rausgezogen.


Huiiii da hats den opa 40 jahre unfallfrei grad ma kost. Treffer. Zum tempolimit. Also 130 ist auch in luxemburg. Find ich auf den guten pisten gemütlich. 90 auf land und 110 bei regen. Gut deren nachbarn mit der trikilore fahren auch wie sau. Kteisverkehr mit 3 spuren ist schon abenteuer. Aber weniger als 2 spuren in deutsch. Aber sollen die doch machen. Der allrad lkw mit heizöl getankt ist dann definitiv das nächste auto. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2018)

nade schrieb:


> Huiiii da hats den opa 40 jahre unfallfrei grad ma kost. Treffer.



Hatte zuerst auch auf Opa oder oder Oma getippt, war aber ein Mann geschätzt um die 40


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Dezember 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ... Aber es stimmt schon,
> in DE geht wirklich kaum noch welche auf die Straße ..


Gebt mir rechtzeitig Bescheid, ich übernehme das Kirchheimer Dreieck.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Dezember 2018)

Senator42 schrieb:


> ...
> Rechtsfahrgebot - gibt es nicht. Jedoch:
> Wenn einer überholen will "MUSS" man nach rechts.  (am besten rechtzeitig)
> ...



Zuviel am Glühwein gerochen?  

Klar gibt es eine Vorschrift, die besagt, dass man rechts fahren muss, sobald rechts frei ist.

StVO §2 (2):
https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stvo_2013/__2.html


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Dezember 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> https://www.focus.de/auto/news/fahr...ert-aus-fuer-benzinfahrzeuge_id_10089607.html
> 
> Ich tausche mein Auto gegen einen Esel um.




Genug Eseltreiber haben wir ja im Land


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Dezember 2018)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Genug Eseltreiber haben wir ja im Land



Dann geht es wenigstens schnell zur Arbeit


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Dezember 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> .. Ich tausche mein Auto gegen einen Esel um. ..


Dann aber gleich einen von der schadstoffarmen Sorte mit wenig bis gar keinen Methan-Ausstoß! Sollten aus diesem Grund nicht auch schon mal Kamele getötet werden?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Dezember 2018)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Dann aber gleich einen von der schadstoffarmen Sorte mit wenig bis gar keinen Methan-Ausstoß! Sollten aus diesem Grund nicht auch schon mal Kamele getötet werden?



Das Methan-Ausstoß sind die Rindviecher, weil sie Wiederkäuer sind. 
Ich habe es gerade noch einmal nachgelesen, das Umweltbundesamt 
sagt das der Ausstoß bei Geflügel, *Esel* und Pferde gegenüber Riendviechern
zu vernächlässigen ist. 
Ich könnte auch ein Pferd nehmen, aber das ist mir zu hoch da komme ich nicht
rauf bzw. könnte zu tief fallen. Ich glaube ein Esel ist das bessere Lastentier, da
ich durch umfangreicher Bürotätigkeit am Umfang gewonnen habe, ist das Grautier
die bessere Wahl  ... oder war das ein Elefant?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 Dezember 2018)

Falls du unterwegs umsteigen mußt, dann nimm am besten gleich zwei!


----------



## Blockmove (20 Dezember 2018)

@RN
Du musst zum Arbeiten das Haus noch verlassen?
Habt ihr in OWL noch keine I4.0-Cloud?
Das macht man doch alles zu Hause am Küchentisch.
Alles kein Problem mit dem Highspeed-Internet hier in Deutschland.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Dezember 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @RN
> Du musst zum Arbeiten das Haus noch verlassen?
> Habt ihr in OWL noch keine I4.0-Cloud?
> Das macht man doch alles zu Hause am Küchentisch.
> Alles kein Problem mit dem Highspeed-Internet hier in Deutschland.



Bis auf wenige, sind wir nicht mehr so hinter Berg.
In unsere Stadt und den Gemeinde, gibt es jetzt Flächendeckend Glasfaser bis in jedes Haus,
das ist schon Einmalig in OWL, da wir sehr Ländlich geprägt sind. 
Leider wohne ich nicht in einer Gemeinde (Dorf) sondern irgendwo zwischen zwei Dörfern hinter
einem Wald, evtl soll bis dahin auch noch Glasfaser kommen, aber wer weiß das schon.

Also Audi gegen einen ESELfant tauschen.


----------



## Zombie (23 Dezember 2018)

Wer will kann diese Petition unterzeichnen. Über sie wird gefordert, dass der DUH der Status einer "Gemeinnützigen" Institution aberkannt wird, da ihr Handeln nicht gemeinnützig ist.
Es werden eher über nicht abwählbare, undurchsichtige Strukturen Vorschriften erlassen, gegen die der mündige Bürger nichts machen kann.

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...einnuetzigkeit-der-deutschen-umwelt-hilfe-duh


----------



## Cassandra (24 Dezember 2018)

Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum ihr immer noch so auf Huftiere fixiert seid.

Schon seit längerem bin ich auf Rennschnecken umgestiegen und hab durchweg positive Erfahrungen gemacht.
Der Methanausstoß ist minimal, zur Versorgung genügt pro Tag ein Eimer Wasser und eine Hand voll Peperoni.
Der Kritikpunkt mit der Schleimspur trifft nur im Stop-and-go zu, im Galopp ist nichts auszumachen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Dezember 2018)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum ihr immer noch so auf Huftiere fixiert seid.
> 
> Schon seit längerem bin ich auf Rennschnecken umgestiegen und hab durchweg positive Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Der Methanausstoß ist minimal, zur Versorgung genügt pro Tag ein Eimer Wasser und eine Hand voll Peperoni.
> ...



Sind die Biester bissig?
Wie teuer sind die in der Anschaffung ?
Wie schnell sind die?
Wie lang ist die durchschnittliche Lebensdauer bei vorsichtiger Rittweise?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Dezember 2018)

Cassandra, gibt's die auch mit Damensattel?


----------



## Senator42 (25 Dezember 2018)

der Damensattel ist integriert.
Aber bitte als Beleuchtung keine Kerzen anschliessen. Die haben 5 mal so viel Feinstaub wie ein Dieselauto.


----------



## Markus (3 Januar 2019)

Vor Jahren (so ca. 2005) haben mal zwei Kantone in der Schweiz für ein paar Wochen Tempo 80 auf Autobahnen getestet.
Grund war FEINSTAUB

Nach ein paar Wochen wurde der Blödsinn zum glück gekippt.
Feinstaub blieb gleich, aber es gab massenhaft Auffahrunfälle wo LKW hinten auf PKW gedonnert sind...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Januar 2019)

Auch interessante Sichtweise, aber trifft es 

https://www.facebook.com/100000694473037/posts/2237545362945258/


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Januar 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Auch interessante Sichtweise, aber trifft es
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/100000694473037/posts/2237545362945258/



Ja, wirklich gut und auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Januar 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Auch interessante Sichtweise, aber trifft es
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/100000694473037/posts/2237545362945258/




Es lohnt sich mal den ganzen Jahresrückblick von Dieter Nuhr anzuschauen. Dauert ca. eine Stunde


----------



## Bits_And_More (4 Januar 2019)

Markus schrieb:


> Vor Jahren (so ca. 2005) haben mal zwei Kantone in der Schweiz für ein paar Wochen Tempo 80 auf Autobahnen getestet.
> Grund war FEINSTAUB
> 
> Nach ein paar Wochen wurde der Blödsinn zum glück gekippt.
> Feinstaub blieb gleich, aber es gab massenhaft Auffahrunfälle wo LKW hinten auf PKW gedonnert sind...



Eine ähnliche Massnahme gab es letztes Jahr:

https://www.nzz.ch/schweiz/tempo-80-auf-autobahnen-verhindert-staus-ld.1403385

Dank Tempo 80 auf gewissen Abschnitten konnten Staus reduziert werden und insgesamt kam man schneller ans Ziel.


----------



## Bits_And_More (4 Januar 2019)

Markus schrieb:


> Vor Jahren (so ca. 2005) haben mal zwei Kantone in der Schweiz für ein paar Wochen Tempo 80 auf Autobahnen getestet.
> Grund war FEINSTAUB
> 
> Nach ein paar Wochen wurde der Blödsinn zum glück gekippt.
> Feinstaub blieb gleich, aber es gab massenhaft Auffahrunfälle wo LKW hinten auf PKW gedonnert sind...



Nach https://awel.zh.ch/content/dam/baud...umente/Auswertung_Tempo_80_auf_Autobahnen.pdf gab es keine signifikante Erhöhung der Unfälle, ebenso nicht nach https://www.srf.ch/news/schweiz/tempo-80-auf-autobahnen-auch-nach-20-jahren-umstritten.

Woher hast du deine Quelle?


----------



## Captain Future (7 Januar 2019)

Ja ja .... BMW die Säcke schon seit 10 Jahren die Technik in Regal

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oyYD_iyN8Sk


----------



## nade (7 Januar 2019)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ja ja .... BMW die Säcke schon seit 10 Jahren die Technik in Regal
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oyYD_iyN8Sk


Wie beim g-kat, dpf,..... erstes hatten die japsen schon verbaut. Beim dpf warens die franzmänners. Und hier make anerika great aggain und beute den deutschen aus.  Wann geht die klagewelle gegen bmw los?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Markus (8 Januar 2019)

Bits_And_More schrieb:


> Nach https://awel.zh.ch/content/dam/baud...umente/Auswertung_Tempo_80_auf_Autobahnen.pdf gab es keine signifikante Erhöhung der Unfälle, ebenso nicht nach https://www.srf.ch/news/schweiz/tempo-80-auf-autobahnen-auch-nach-20-jahren-umstritten.
> 
> Woher hast du deine Quelle?



Ich habe zu der Zeit in Adliswil bei ZH gewohnt.
Ob es ZH oder LU war weiß ich nicht mehr genau, aber im Radio war das damals täglich Thema.


Auch keine Quelle bzw. Zu faul zum recherchieren:
Die großen Supermärkte müssen teilweise Gebühren für ihre Parkplätze verlangen. Das ist aber angeblich kein Geschäftsmodell sonder eher schädigend fürs eigentliche Geschäft. Die grüne Lobby soll dazu geführt haben dass das verordnet wird.


----------



## Markus (8 Januar 2019)

Nachtrag:
Ich meinte die Supermärkte in CH.


----------



## Zombie (18 Januar 2019)

Die Teufelssaat hat Wurzeln geschlagen

https://www.welt.de/politik/deutsch...-Tempolimit-und-52-Cent-mehr-fuer-Benzin.html


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Januar 2019)

Zombie schrieb:


> Die Teufelssaat hat Wurzeln geschlagen
> 
> https://www.welt.de/politik/deutsch...-Tempolimit-und-52-Cent-mehr-fuer-Benzin.html



Der erste Satz sagt doch schon alles, es geht nicht ums Klimaziel
sondern um eine Steuererhöhung, warum machen die das nur so
umständlich. Hätten Sie ja gleich sagen können ...!


----------



## acid (21 Januar 2019)

Dann würden sich die GrünInnen aber nicht so wohl fühlen...

Den Grad der Behinderung eurer Politiker zu messen ist schon schwierig, weil es keine passende Skala gibt. Aber unter dem Deckmantel von Klimaschutz und Terrorgefahr kann man ja machen was man will, auch wenn es für die Bürger primär Nachteile hat.


----------



## Chräshe (22 Januar 2019)

Ich fand diese Argumentation sehr schlüssig.  

https://www.tagesschau.de/kommentar/tempolimit-107.html


----------



## Zombie (23 Januar 2019)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Ich fand diese Argumentation sehr schlüssig.
> 
> https://www.tagesschau.de/kommentar/tempolimit-107.html



Spritfresser verbieten, ja gerne. Aber Tempolimit, NEIN!!!!! Ich seh nicht ein mit 130 durch die Gegend zu gurken nur damit die lieben Vorstadt Muttis mit ihrem sinnlosen SUV durch die Gegend kutschen können. Golf für alle, dann geht das schon. Vielleicht sollte die Dame sich auch mal überlegen, ob nicht der Grund dass jemand von hinten kommt und blinkt, der ist, dass rechts neben ihr alles frei ist. Mittelspurschleicher kann niemand leiden. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind es nämlich genau die, die sich beschweren andere würden drängeln, obwohl die nur mitteilen wollen dass man gefälligst nach den Verkehrsregeln fahren solle.


----------



## acid (23 Januar 2019)

Ich lasse das einfach mal hier

https://www.welt.de/politik/deutsch...halten-EU-weite-Grenzwerte-fuer-unsinnig.html


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Januar 2019)

acid schrieb:


> Ich lasse das einfach mal hier
> 
> https://www.welt.de/politik/deutsch...halten-EU-weite-Grenzwerte-fuer-unsinnig.html




https://www.focus.de/gesundheit/new...ch-gegen-grenzwert-skeptiker_id_10239553.html



20 Ärzte - 25 Meinungen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Januar 2019)

da hier finde ich aber viel besser

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtsch...ele-alte-diesel-landen-im-osten-16011768.html


Im Osten ist das Weltklima ja auch viel besser... oder hab ich da etwas nicht verstanden ?


----------



## mek_meik (28 Januar 2019)

Ich weiß dass ich mit meiner Meinung hier bestimmt recht alleine dastehe, dass ist im Freundeskreis genauso 

....aber, ich bin öfter beruflich in Dänemark und den Niederlanden unterwegs und ich finde das Fahren auf der Autobahn da um 300% entspannter. Sobald man diese unsichtbare Grenze überfährt ist alles entspannter, kein Gedrängel, keine LKWs auf der linken oder mittleren Spur und niemand der von hinten mit 2xx angeballert kommt. 

Gut das wird den Planeten nicht retten, aber ich bin absolut dafür.


----------



## Fireman_Frank (28 Januar 2019)

mek_meik schrieb:


> das Fahren auf der Autobahn da um 300% entspannter



Das liegt aber auch daran daß außerhalb Deutschlands die Leute sowieso viel entspannter sind als wir.


----------



## Heinileini (28 Januar 2019)

Fireman_Frank schrieb:


> Das liegt aber auch daran daß außerhalb Deutschlands die Leute sowieso viel entspannter sind als wir.


Und das wiederum liegt daran, dass diejenigen, die das entspannte Fahren nicht ertragen können, alle zum Austoben in die BRD kommen.


----------



## RGerlach (28 Januar 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Und das wiederum liegt daran, dass diejenigen, die das entspannte Fahren nicht ertragen können, alle zum Austoben in die BRD kommen.



beziehungsweise die im Ausland entspannt fahrenden in der BRD genauso die Sau herauslassen. 

Immer wieder mal erlebt, wenn ich aus Österreich zurück komme.


----------



## Chräshe (30 Januar 2019)

https://www.der-postillon.com/2019/01/tempolimit.html#more


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Januar 2019)

wir müssen uns jetzt mal entscheiden ob Tempolimit wegen Klimaschutz (bringt nix) oder wegen der 80 Toten (hab ich irgendwo gelesen) die es pro Jahr weniger geben könnte. Oder vielleicht doch wegen der langsam verfallenden Autobahnen. Versuch mal im Rheinland mit über 80km/h über den Rhein zu kommen ohne geblitzt zu werden. Ich glaube es gibt da nur noch eine Autobahnbrücke auf der das geht.


----------



## Heinileini (31 Januar 2019)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Versuch mal im Rheinland mit über 80km/h über den Rhein zu kommen ohne geblitzt zu werden.


Gibt es eigentlich noch Hovercrafts, die noch nicht verschrottet wurden bzw. im Museum verstauben?


----------



## ducati (31 Januar 2019)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> wir müssen uns jetzt mal entscheiden ob Tempolimit wegen Klimaschutz (bringt nix) oder wegen der 80 Toten (hab ich irgendwo gelesen) die es pro Jahr weniger geben könnte. Oder vielleicht doch wegen der langsam verfallenden Autobahnen. Versuch mal im Rheinland mit über 80km/h über den Rhein zu kommen ohne geblitzt zu werden. Ich glaube es gibt da nur noch eine Autobahnbrücke auf der das geht.



oder wegen der steigenden Blitzereinnahmen
oder wegen dann sinkender Ausgaben für den Strassenbau, da man bei langsamerer Fahrweise ja auch nicht mehr so gute/teure Straßen bauen muss...

irgendwie wieder so ein Thema um die Leute mit Aufregern zu beschäftigen, um vermutlich von den wahren Problemen abzulenken... Brot und Spiele...

Gruß.


----------



## Heinileini (31 Januar 2019)

ducati schrieb:


> … wegen dann sinkender Ausgaben für den Strassenbau, da man bei langsamerer Fahrweise ja auch nicht mehr so gute/teure Straßen bauen muss...


Ausserdem: wie sollten sich denn die vielen SUV-Fahrer rechtfertigen, wenn wir noch gute Strassen hätten?


----------



## Zombie (31 Januar 2019)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr alle habt, ich bin auch bei 170 voll entspannt. 

Ich find es eher Nervenaufreibend in Österreich Landstraße zu fahren. Mit 60 durch ein Gewerbegebiet und 2m vor mir zieht ein Autofahrer rein, hab ich so in Deutschland noch nie erlebt.
Bin mal von Lindau über Bregenz nach Vaduz gefahren, das war die schlimmste Erfahrung meines Lebens. 
In Feldkirch wollte jemand einen Fahradfahrer unbedingt noch auf den Einfädelspuren vor der Ampel überholen und zieht plötzlich halber in meine Fahrspur. Meine plötzliche Vollbremsung um einen Crash zu vermeiden wurde mit einem gellenden Hupkonzert von hinten quittiert. 
Einfahrt in eine Einbahnstraße, plötzlich kommt mir ein Omnibus entgegen. Natürlich gilt die Einbahnstraße nicht für Verkehrsbusse, nein woher denn auch. 
Es mag sein, dass die so entspannt sind, weil die schon komplett aufgegeben haben. Wer sich nicht drum kümmert ob sein Auto 5 oder 10 vllt. gar 20 Dellen hat oder nicht, kann natürlich entspannt auf die Straße gehen, aber ich für meinen Teil finde mein Auto ohne Dellen hübscher.
Vielleicht haben die ja nur ein Tempolimit weil die einfach nicht fahren können? Schonmal jemand dadran gedacht?


----------



## acid (1 Februar 2019)

Zombie schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben die ja nur ein Tempolimit weil die einfach nicht fahren können? Schonmal jemand dadran gedacht?



So wie ihr auf unseren Autobahnen rumzuppelt würde ich den Ball mal ganz flach halten, Herr Kollege.


----------



## Zombie (3 Februar 2019)

acid schrieb:


> So wie ihr auf unseren Autobahnen rumzuppelt würde ich den Ball mal ganz flach halten, Herr Kollege.


Ganz ruhig. Das gilt auch andersrum. Wiener sind da ganz vorne mit dabei. 
Wobei ich mich da nicht angesprochen fühle, ich bin in Österreich noch nie auf ner Autbahn gefahren,
denn ich weigere mich zu bezahlen um zum schleichen gezwungen zu werden  
Entweder Zug oder Flugzeug.


----------

